# How to find a graphic artist



## Wolery (Jan 7, 2013)

I have a story idea, and a lot of people have told me its a really good one, one that I think would be spectacular as a graphic novel. And I don't know where to go to find an artist who can do this. And this is further complicated: I am destitute. I have no ability to pay at all, but I'd be more than happy to share royalties when the thing sells, as long as the images are my property (these kinds of disputes have killed stories before, so it seems shared ownership is a BAD idea.) I would need not only to find a graphic artist, but one that believes in my project as much as I do. Someone who believes in doing great things for the art. 

And I have no idea at all where to start looking.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 7, 2013)

On the one hand, it may be worth trying to find a struggling artist who would be happy to chip in. I'm sure there are plenty of websites you could find them on, not least Devian Art. That's the optimistic answer.

The more realistic answer, I fear, is that unless you can pay outright for work, then you are going to invite problems. Ideally finding an equal enthusiast would be great, but pragmatically you need to treat it as a business - with deadlines, discussions, and a clear working plan.

While meeting an artistic soulmate would no doubt be lovely, you absolutely cannot put your dreams into loose casual arrangements if you're serious about having it done. It is a recipe for frustration and failure.

After all, many artists are also financially struggling. Why should they invest all their time and effort into someone else's project, rather than many of the others they could get involved with, some of which may pay?

If you're really serious about writing comics, then start small and realistic according to your means - simple short projects you need little budget for, and build up from there. Even consider writing your work (or derivatives) as short stories, have them accepted by magazines, which will earn you money to pay for an artist.

It'll all be hard work, of course. But ask yourself - if you're not prepared to go through all that effort to make it become real, then why should anyone else?

Simply my personal opinion - I've seen too many projects go wrong because they wanted to treat a business idea as a spurious hobby idea.


----------



## TheTomG (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah if you can't pay, it's unlikely you'll get anyone involved. It's a lot of work, many hundreds of hours probably, and there is no promise that work will ever see a return. A professional graphic artist will not be able to do that since they could spend those hours on something with a guaranteed payment.

Now you are left with looking for an amateur who might want to put in the hours in order to hope to be recognized, but then there is the question of their style being good enough.

If you think your project is indeed really good, you could turn to Kickstarter to try to fund it, and with that money employ your graphic artist?


----------



## Wolery (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess I could try he kickstarter, but....problem is marketing. I don't know what I need, and what I can actually do with my own two hands as 'proof of concept.' One thing that might benefit me is knowing if here's a special way to write a story for novelization. I am now trying to write as a standard novel so if someone does put it to art, they can know exactly what's in my head. I don't need an artist per se, I need a translator to compensate for a talentless hand. Knowledge on that could be good too.


----------



## B Bat (Aug 28, 2013)

Reread your posting.  You seem to be looking for an artist who will work for nothing.  No up-front money.  No percentage.  Zero.  When you do find one, share the name because we all want one.  Seriously, start writing really, really well.  Think of your novel, graphic or otherwise, as a painting without borders - an abstract in limitless space.  So, "start looking" inside yourself and your imagination to create on an abstract plane using words.  Write it until you are satisfied or drop from exhaustion.

You sound more like a director type, who can "see" a story and a plot line and uses actors, art directors and a crew to manifest their "vision."  Ever think of going to film school or jumping into some kind of movie making club?  Spielberg and Lucas have strong story lines, can write them and they manifest their visions through others.  Your medium may be film.


----------

